# Army Ranger Indoctrination Program Graduation Ceremony



## Ravage (Aug 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h8HUYELhGE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hvncVP13Q8[/ame]


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 1, 2009)

okay.... now lets see if you stay there.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats to those Rangers.


----------



## dknob (Aug 5, 2009)

congrats Rangers.

But damn, 105 out of 185?? 

Years ago for me, it was like 42 out of 185+, retention must suck


----------

